# time to reload..



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

...Time to restock and reload... 

Bigfoot


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

oh no, again????


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Bigfoot gives new meaning to restock and reload!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Man ........... this is starting to wear on me. 

:mumbles:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh wow. i wish...nice pickups


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Did you win the freakin' lottery Brian?!:biggrin:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Geeze Bigfoot, why you need to reload??????  

CD


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm getting woozy.......don't you ever take a break?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice ammo, those Illusiones look tasty.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't know what your secret is, but you are one lucky man! If you want to trade shoes for a day, I'm game!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

chit, time to take cover


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

No one has ever caught the BigFoot. Never will. Just incredible!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome Bro. How am I supposed to sleep tonite after looking at those?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh sweet jesus. RUNNNNNN !!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

What!! Again!! For god sake man go easy...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

chip19 said:


> I don't know what your secret is, but you are one lucky man! If you want to trade shoes for a day, I'm game!


Did you see the size of the gunboats that guy wears? Brian you can quit terrorizing anytime now just send me a couple of the Illusiones


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!

Those first two bombs were AWESOME!

There are craters all over thanks to you.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

now YOU are just showing off.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Who the hell is gonna stop him???


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

He seems to be the only Texan that goes big!! The rest just talk...and talk...and talk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

elmomac said:


> He seems to be the only Texan that goes big!! The rest just talk...and talk...and talk


Yeah, he sure is making up for the rest of em! I guess someone has too :lol:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Who the hell is gonna stop him???
You can Deuce

He seems to be the only Texan that goes big!! The rest just talk...and talk...and talk

You are right Elmo


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

well mr bigfoot i give you my award for impressing the crap out of me several times in one week
kudos


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

This calls for the Rangers (Texas that is)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Who the hell is gonna stop him???
> You can Deuce
> 
> He seems to be the only Texan that goes big!! The rest just talk...and talk...and talk
> ...


Hell, i needed an army to face bigfoot, and it looks like were still loosing!

:brick::brick::brick:

Hell, maybe in like 2-3 months and very careful planning......


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Love that box of of f9 Illusiones! If an F5 twister is the finger of God, would that mean the finger of Bigfoot is f9?

Something to ponder...


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn, you gotta smoke some of 'em!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

He must be stopped!


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

Holy Mother of all things great and small!!!

I don't even want to think about it....

Is there no end to the devastation???


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Does it ever stop? You are one generous BOTL! Keep Firing!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Just to let you know you are the biggest tease/ scariest bomber i've ever known


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

even if everyone on this board gave cigars it wont compete with the last 2. Bigfoot is out of control


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

elmomac said:


> He seems to be the only Texan that goes big!! The rest just talk...and talk...and talk


Chubz is a pretty good hitter too


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This is simply amazing-- I can't believe Brain is doing this again. He drops Nukes in every drop and doesn't fletch a bit. 

A true BOTL that loves doing what he does best--Tare it Up Yo!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

deuce said:


> Hell, i needed an army to face bigfoot, and it looks like were still loosing!
> 
> :brick::brick::brick:
> 
> Hell, maybe in like 2-3 months and very careful planning......


I'm done, I'm out, I'm dead!!! Brian laid smack down all over this board and I wanted a piece of him in the mass bombing, just a lil payback for all the goodwill he has sent around here. What do I get for trying to set a brother up? Well let's just say I am on the FBI, NSA, DEA, and the Departmant of tabaco, alcohol, and firearms watch lists!!!!! They want to know who has these WOMD. Don't worry Brian I won't give you up!!!


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Beautiful man, just beautiful!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

dude, what's wrong with you? 

:dribble:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> dude, what's wrong with you?
> 
> :dribble:


I think he is sick!!!:dribble::dribble::mumbles::mumbles::dribble:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Lok17 said:


> Chubz is a pretty good hitter too


True dat!!


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Mmmmmm - Pepin!

I wish I could get pictures as good as some of the ones I see on here. The angled pics of the Pepin's is awesome; every time I try to do that with my camera, they suck. I need to get a new one.... what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man your killing me. I was gifted one of thoise JJs and they were spectacular...great pickup for sure...


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Very nice reload Brian. Keep it up


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

elmomac said:


> He seems to be the only Texan that goes big!! The rest just talk...and talk...and talk


Nobody can hang with The Foot. We all, as Texans, know this. Apparently the rest of the country needs to be taught that....

You don't tug on superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off that old lone ranger
And you don't mess around with foot


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I still believe in the LK!!! The Foot has to be weakend with mass ordinance going round!! Not that pips needs to take on a weakend foe though. Cmon guys does no one else want to see an LK vs. Bigfoot war!??!?!?!?!? This would be one for the ages!!!!!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd like to see a smack down between 2 worthy opponents.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Them are the big guns! Time for duck and cover drills. The grounds going to shake.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Brazilla said:


> Nobody can hang with The Foot. We all, as Texans, know this. Apparently the rest of the country needs to be taught that....
> 
> You don't tug on superman's cape
> You don't spit into the wind
> ...


Oh so they sing too, hmm next let me know before trying to impress me.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok thats it stop it, stop it right now poor Lok and CD have been destroyed your not going to be happy till you cripple someone here or worse force them into a new coolerdor.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah enough is enough...but then again you are Bigfoot so do whatever you want.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I think we need to organize an intervention for Bigfoot. This is getting out of control. He's piling up the bodies like chord wood!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> I think we need to organize an intervention for Bigfoot. This is getting out of control. He's piling up the bodies like chord wood!


I will rent the U-Haul and we can take his sticks.....


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Hes at it again!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I will rent the U-Haul and we can take his sticks.....


Did you see his foot in that one pic I aint goin near his stash I'd hate to have that thing put where it dosen't belong


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I will rent the U-Haul and we can take his sticks.....


I know you have hand cuffs. I'll bring the duct tape, rope, and ether for Bigfoot, and bolt cutters for the humi lock............:biggrin:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Beautiful grab.. I gotta a couple of those f9's in the mail.. Gotta try it out!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I think those Illusiones are illegal in michigan i dont see them anywhere. Are they in limited production ,or limited area?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

BIgfoot is out of control ....he is scaring people now he stepped on 2 brothers so hard they will never get up


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

paint said:


> I think those Illusiones are illegal in michigan i dont see them anywhere. Are they in limited production ,or limited area?


The 2 local B/Ms in my area have never seen them either. Which is no surprise, they are very slow to bring in small boutique brands.

Which is why I make 80% of my purchases on-line.

Tower Cigars usually has a good selection of the Illusione.

Great sticks, they are now a staple in my collection!

Mark


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Cameroon-swoon said:


> Mmmmmm - Pepin!
> 
> I wish I could get pictures as good as some of the ones I see on here. The angled pics of the Pepin's is awesome; every time I try to do that with my camera, they suck. I need to get a new one.... what kind of camera do you have?


An Olympus E-510 slr


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I still believe in the LK!!! The Foot has to be weakend with mass ordinance going round!! Not that pips needs to take on a weakend foe though. Cmon guys does no one else want to see an LK vs. Bigfoot war!??!?!?!?!? This would be one for the ages!!!!!


This would be a bad thing...you don't mess with the Wongs!!

here is what would happen:

LK - bombs me with a sweet selection of smokes.
Bigfoot - packages humidor up and bombs LK
LK - ships bigfoot a new car
Bigfoot - levels LK's home and builds a bigger one for him.
LK - delivers a brand new Gulfstream V to my front door
Bigfoot - ships a brand new space shuttle to LK
LK - buys bigfoot the first home with a stocked walk in humi on the moon...

Where would it end?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea for a mini-series or late-night reality show!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

It seems a giant has been awoken, now we must pay for our ignornace.. Wait wrong forum, somebody woop dat mans backside. Sorry Foot, have to side with the Non Texans on this one.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> This would be a bad thing...you don't mess with the Wongs!!
> 
> here is what would happen:
> 
> ...


Ya, it would be great to see the pics


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

:errrr:Wow!!!!:arghhhh:


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Bigfoot is on a rampage!


----------

